# Custom Polaris Bumper



## bthompjr24 (Jun 29, 2010)

Have looked at a couple of the aftermarket bumpers out but nothing really tickled my fancy. Have took a couple things from what's out there and fabbed my own. Not quite done with it but thought I would share. Still have to finish headlight wraps, add receiver tube in the pipe, and going to add 2 spreader lights under bottom tubing.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Very nice. We used to build bumpers for our jeeps in years past, but its been a while.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks nice. Be sure that you can access the radiator easily to blow it out (if you ride in tall grass).


----------

